# so what's your day job or your non-mouse hobbies?



## gyri

I was just wondering what you all do with your lives outside of mice. I'm a wildlife biologist trying to get into grad school. Most of my work has been studying the biology of reptiles and amphibians in the wild for the purpose of conservation. For the last couple years I've been researching rattlesnakes for the most part. I'm unemployed this winter while I look for the next job and fill out grad school applications. What about you guys and gals? Presumably most of you have non-mouse days jobs. Let's hear it!


----------



## Shadowrunner

I'm a collage student. I'm working towards a career in medical genetics. Treatment and research.

That and I'm a mom. I have a four year old with type one diabetes. (motive for the career choice)

My other hobbies are repairing old clocks, archery and reading.

Wildlife conservation, that's a really cool one.
I wanted to do the same thing for a long time but with large mammalian predators.
What got you into your field?


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

I don't have a job, but I am looking for one. I go to highschool, but I do it online so it only takes a feew hours a day. My other hobbies... I don't really have one. I am using these last few years before I turn 18 to just relax, because I know that when I move out I probably won't be able to do that anymore. I am really interested in art and photography, and origami. But I guess the big thing l'm really interested in is mice. Every time I start talking about them my mom tells me to shut up XD I must annoy her with them.


----------



## littlelovesmousery

I'm a college student working towards my vet tech degree with a focus in Equine Lameness & Rehabilitation.

I'm a stay at home mom. That's more of a job than a hobby lol

I run a small craft business from my home where I make & sell custom glass etching, jewelry, baby quilts, & other misc. gift items

My only other real "hobby" outside of mice are my horses. They are also our primary business but our enjoyment as well. I also love shooting skeet & competition rifle shooting but I haven't been able to do that for a good while now.


----------



## Kallan

At home I have lots of animals. At work I work with animals! I like to paint and draw animals, and now also make costumes of animals. I'll usually only watch movies if there are animals in.

And I do a little swimming and running. :lol:


----------



## bonsai

Hello.
I'm working as a cook in a mediterranean restaurant,since 11 years.
Especially we serve spanish an portuguesian food and lots of tapas.
After school I made my 3 year cooking education in a traditionel German restaurant.

My biggest hobby is spending time with my mice and rats and my boyfriend.We are together since 12 years now.
I like going to animal conventions and spend a lot of time in rat and mice forums.
Another hobby of mine is scuba diving.I enjoy relaxing under water and observing the fishes.
A special event was ice diving one winter.
I also like playing survival horror games on my xbox and reading books.My favourits are thriller and books like breaking dawn and Harry Potter.
Sometimes I read them in english.

But freetime is too less because of my working times.

I wish you all a good 2013.


----------



## Oakelm

Im a 3rd line server engineer, I fix the things my lower minions cant fix, so yes im basically an IT geek 

When not working which is rare my hobbies are archery, keeping/breeding royal pythons and dog showing.


----------



## PPVallhunds

I work as an animal technician at the college I did all my animal courses at. So basically feeding, cleaning, handling ext. They have a bunch of animals reptiles my favourite is Leroy a black and white tech, amphibians, inverts, aquatics, birds and mammals. It also means I can own animals I couldn't keep at home so have a few animals who live full time at work.

Outside work I like dog showing, drawing, photography.
also currently trying to outsmart a wild rat but I keep losing lol


----------



## love2read

My day job is being a dog groomer. I'd been wanting to be a groomer for years and at the beginning of the year a position opened up at the pet store I work at and after a ton of begging and pleading my boss finally let me have a go at it.  I love it! My favorite is when I get to groom someone's new puppy for the first time and see their expression when their ragged little mess comes out looking like it could win the cutest puppy award! XD Priceless!

One of my hobbies is sewing. I've been sewing critter bedding for over 5 years. Half that time I wasn't working, so I had lots of time to create some really neat stuff.  My other hobby is breeding sugar gliders. I breed multiple different color variations and just can't get enough of them! I'll never get bored of their quirky behavior, lol. I used to breed hedgehogs as well, but they got really stressed when we moved and I ended up giving my last breeding pair back to the breeder I got the boy from.  Once we're in our new place I hope to get back into hedgies. Nothing is cuter then a tiny, huffy hedgehog baby chewing on their fingers, haha.


----------



## Souris

I am a working mom. Together with my husband I have two children (girl 12, boy 8)
I work parttime at a company that is made up of businesses that specialise in climate control, climate ceilings, air treatment equipment, ventilation systems for car parks and tunnels and air distribution and control technology. Most of our sales are in the Netherlands, however the Company is present worldwide via her authorized distributors. 
For 24 hours per week I am Assistant Purchasing, so a lot of contacts abroad  Italy, Germany and Great Britain too!


----------



## candycorn

I work in recreation therapy as a supervisor to a staff of 4 under my director at a non-profit nursing home! I love me some old folks! We are the people who play with the elderly...running bingo, doing art projects, throwing killer parties! It's a very fulfilling job that has a lot of meaning and heart. BUT it's not an easy job to get and get paid well...so I am going to go back to school this year to work on a degree in social work with a goal of working in adult protective services. 
I am also an artist who makes a little on the side with digital art commissions and makes nothing doing other art for fun! Plus I am newly single and living in my own apartment for the first time...so I am working on new hobbies and working at making new friends.


----------



## andypandy29us

I work in a school with special needs kids and help them get the education they deserve ... Im also a mum to 3 kids 21, 19 and 7 .. my older 2 boys have both moved out and plan to make me a nan in April 2 weeks apart from each other  .... My daughter lives with me as my 21 year marriage fell apart last year as ex fell in love with a woman from the us on facebook.... Ive had mice since October 2011 and currently have 15 girls and one lucky boy ... my other hobbies are card making, jewlery making, cross stitching and reading. I like to keep busy and hate to sit and do nothing


----------



## madmouse

I work for an electronics assembly plant soldering wee components on circuit boards under a microscope, then installing the boards and assembling the final products. The things I build are usually water-level controls for industrial fluid tanks and high-end navigation lamps for yachts, occasionally I make components for electronic parts in miliatry vehicles.

When I'm not soldering resistors or doing mousework, I'm usually reading or researching an avant garde literary project that is three parts encyclopedia and one part semi-autobiographical fiction. Other hobbies include dumpster diving and canoodling with tiny dogs.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries

I am a sculpture student working on my BFA. I also work for an art museum currently, though I have my CDL and used to use it quite a bit.
I also enjoy art, music, instruments, writing, and jewelry making. I have other animal interests which include parrots, dogs, and rats!


----------



## Cordane

Now I feel like my life is boring compared to everyone else haha.
My job currently is to halter, walk and float train our calves in preparation for the shows though this is more of a hobby than a job. Elfynn is my main priority for the next month and a bit so after she is weaned, I will start job hunting and then I'll think about going back to school - once I figure out what on earth I want to do for the rest of my life..

Hobbies other than my meecers.. All my other animals? Showing my cows, folding origami, genetics, ballroom/latin dancing.


----------



## sys15

gyri said:


> Most of my work has been studying the biology of reptiles and amphibians in the wild for the purpose of conservation. For the last couple years I've been researching rattlesnakes for the most part.


that's interesting, i'm a herpetologist too. and most of my research has also been with rattlesnake species.


----------



## TrixYogurt (iM)

Everyone has such eventful lives compared to me, though I am kind of young with no real career as of yet.

I go to a small community college in the hopes of transferring in the following semester to a four year university. I major in business but only because its a broad major and better in my opinion then being undecided. LOL.

Hobbies other than mice... Hmm the mice seem to take up a lot of time between the two I have who are spoiled rotten with affection to building them toys to researching care to working on starting my own breeding to spending time on the forums I truly don't do much else. I spend a ton of time with my boyfriend of two years (way way way too much time honestly) and our mutual friends. I enjoy technology and know a lot. I pick up new programs and software very fast and love playing PC games like Zoo Tycoon in my free time (yes I'm like a ten year old sometimes).

I love stuffed animals like a baby. I get new ones when I travel as a way to remember the trip and others for special events or holidays. I'm proud to say I'm almost 20 years old and sleep with *several* stuffed animals every night  My newest addition was a Christmas gift. A beenie baby mouse. He is the cutest little ball of stuffing ever and his name is Cheezer. LOL.

Okay. I'm done now


----------



## littlelovesmousery

TrixYogurt (iM) said:


> I pick up new programs and software very fast and love playing PC games *like Zoo Tycoon in my free time* (yes I'm like a ten year old sometimes).


Zoo Tycoon is hands down my absolute all-time favorite computer game. I absolutely love it! I don't have anything that I can play it on anymore though which breaks my heart  I switched to a Mac for my business and it won't play on a mac. I almost cried the other day when I was in Office Depot and they were selling Zoo Tycoon. Makes me want to go buy an old desktop just so I can keep playing it.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

Haha I love zoo tycoon too! I also love the sims 3. I'm like a junkie when it comes to them!


----------



## TrixYogurt (iM)

Yay I'm not the only one


----------



## andypandy29us

TrixYogurt (iM) said:


> I pick up new programs and software very fast and love playing PC games like Zoo Tycoon in my free time (yes I'm like a ten year old sometimes).


lol I love playing Zoo Tycoon when i get the chance


----------



## gyri

sys15 said:


> that's interesting, i'm a herpetologist too. and most of my research has also been with rattlesnake species.


Really? I would not be at all surprised to learn that we know some of the same people. I'll shoot you a PM some time soon. Happy New Year!


----------



## PPVallhunds

andypandy29us said:


> TrixYogurt (iM) said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pick up new programs and software very fast and love playing PC games like Zoo Tycoon in my free time (yes I'm like a ten year old sometimes).
> 
> 
> 
> lol I love playing Zoo Tycoon when i get the chance
Click to expand...

Me to, but i get board after a while and stick one of each animal in a cage tougher and see who survives, was also working on getting a pic of guests being attacked by each animal lol im evil


----------



## andypandy29us

lol im glad its not only me


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

When I play I turn mine into an african Safari start out with 100 gazelles/zebra etc and 4 lions and 4 cheetahs and let the lions eat the gazelles and zebras. Lol PPVallhunds, you're not the only evil one.


----------



## Markus

I'm a qualified landscape gardener but due to there not being any work in my field I'm currently working as a labourer in construction. The hours can be long and every day is a work out. I enjoy helping to/build things of my own when I can as it tends to work out cheaper or I can build a design of my own that no one else has for sale. I recently moved house and in the new year will be building a free standing shelving to go along my whole left wall for some extra storage. I suppose construction is a hobby for me and my day job at the same time.
My misses, Lauren, is an out of work teaching assistant (she gave it up due to poor hours and big spaces between work) who just recently got a job in TKMaxx who trade internationally under a few different company names (I know in the states they are called TJMaxx).
For hobbies we play Warhammer 40k, I breed slow worms for conservation (these are currently in hibernation)(I don't count these as my pets as I have very minimal interaction with them and new borns I only drop food in their RUBs so they don't become humanised), we also enjoy long walks through woodlands/through fields (occassionally getting told off by farmers hahahaha), camping and socialising with friends and family. We also enjoy reading and I enjoy watching films, she likes to draw. I am also a novice novelist who hopes to one day become published so I at times spend long periods of time researching, getting in touch with veterans and talking to them about their experiences and actually writing my fiction. Well that's us and we are sharing this profile so I thought I would put us both in.

Rar, looks like an essay, thanks for reading


----------



## Miceandmore64

In 2014 I start high school! I don't have a job but I consider breeding mice as sort of a job


----------



## mich

I dont work at the moment. I have done sales work(fashion). Worked in a large hotel(office). Done office work in a few companies. Did a beer commercial(was on tv). Have had horses (love riding). Swimming at the beach. Ri :fglob ding bicycles.


----------



## Onyx

Much to my disappointment, I am currently unemployed 

I am a fully qualified Aromatherapist, Reflexologist, Masseuse and various other well-being thingies. Sadly, I came out of college to find absolutely no jobs and in the year that I studied on my intense higher course, the market became saturated with beauty therapists offering massage in hairdressers.

Done plenty in my short time, retail, over-night nannying/childminding, farm work, personal care, hotel cleaning work.

My partner is currently a student. He is fully Microsoft qualified in this that and the other, Sisqo something or other.. lots of PC stuff but had the same problem as me. The jobs just weren't available out of college. He has now gone back to do more PC stuff, coding, gaming, animation etc. Because doing something is better than doing nothing


----------



## PiaLouise

I have disabilities and I don't leave the house. I also suffer with mood swings so am no good socially and can't work. So I am a out of work painter, that has a huge passion for animals. I keep many animals and plants which takes up most of my time. I paint, I edit my own photographs, I play XBOX, I even find time to research my favourite subjects: fossils/space/biology/horror movies.


----------



## Miceandmore64

I am now at high school


----------

